# Baby leg warmers- good brands for chunky thighs?



## tasha41

My LO has the chunkiest thighs, and I find her baby leg warmers either are too tight on her thighs or they slide down and just cover her ankle to knee portion of her leg.. lol. 

I have ones from Please Mum and some bought off Etsy, can't remember the seller... both were sold in One Size. Anywho, JW if anyone else has a LO with chunky thighs lol and what brand fits them??

I've seen BabyLegs readily available in baby boutiques here but I've spent so much on the ones I have already lol that I want to be sure I am buying a brand that will fit well??


----------



## Sweetie

Baby Legs brand do tend to fit well (from what I've seen) but the price I don't like so much though I have seen people selling them on kijiji for 3 for $15 rather than 1 for $16+tax
so maybe try looking there


----------



## sezzlebum

we use normal legwarmers hun, little bit baggy but do the same job x


----------



## saraendepity

why not make your own hun?....or try Huggalugs..the Thigh bit is wider than the bottom so might fit her better HTH's

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Lilyboo

we also use normal legwarmers and some knitted by grandma :)


----------



## Kaites

I wouldn't recommend Babylegs brand for chunky thighs either- Emma's a chunky monkey too and her Babylegs roll down the tops of her thighs or leave red marks.


----------



## pinkmac85

Well you know LeeAnne has MASSIVE chunky thighs LOL we use the babylegs brand and they are wonderful..a bit pricey tho! BUT she will grow into them for a long time! On cold days she wears them under pants and even wears them with dresses!


----------



## TigerLady

Otter has mega chunky thighs. Babylegs are no good on him. :nope:

I found making them worked best for him. I use adult knee socks to do it.


----------



## hypnorm

https://www.naturallyhappyslings.co.uk/baby-carrier-accessories/huggalugs/organic-huggalugs.html
these look quite good,


----------

